# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  More OFF SEASON PICS

## ibiza69

some of these you probably have already seen but some you haven't.... enjoy.

----------


## ibiza69

chris cormier

----------


## ibiza69

chris 2

----------


## ibiza69

chris 3

----------


## ibiza69

vince taylor

----------


## ibiza69

vince

----------


## ibiza69

shawn ray

----------


## ibiza69

smooth shawn

----------


## ibiza69

king kamali

----------


## ibiza69

supafly king kamali

----------


## ibiza69

fat king kamali

----------


## ibiza69

king

----------


## ibiza69

kovacs

----------


## ibiza69

bloated bertil fox

----------


## ibiza69

check out the arms on bertil

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie coleman

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie 2

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie 3

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie 4

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie 5

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie 6

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie 7

----------


## ibiza69

not really an off season pic, but check out ronnies training partner :LOL:

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie 8

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie and friends

----------


## ibiza69

vic richards

----------


## ibiza69

nasser el sonbaty

----------


## ibiza69

nasser 2

----------


## ibiza69

more ronnie

----------


## ibiza69

markus ruhl

----------


## ibiza69

markus

----------


## ibiza69

markus 2

----------


## ibiza69

markus 3

----------


## ibiza69

markus 4

----------


## ibiza69

Markus 5

----------


## ibiza69

lee priest

----------


## ibiza69

lee

----------


## ibiza69

lee priest off season exposed

----------


## ibiza69

lee 2

----------


## ibiza69

flex wheeler

----------


## ibiza69

flex

----------


## ibiza69

flex 2

----------


## ibiza69

flex 3

----------


## ibiza69

aaron "batman" baker

----------


## ibiza69

jay cutler

----------


## ibiza69

kevin levrone

----------


## str82hellnback

keep this one bumped up if someone has soem amatuers in the offseason, or for that matter neone in the offseason

----------


## devilscabanaboy19

lol, Lee Priest looks a freakin' balloon! It's amazing he can get into such good shape for contests. Still one of my favs though.

----------


## ibiza69

melvin anthony

----------


## bigkev

offseason pics are the best by far!!!! i will keep this bumped for sure!

----------


## Canes4Ever

1 Vince Taylor Guest Posing

----------


## Canes4Ever

2 Vince Taylor again

----------


## Canes4Ever

3 Vince Taylor again

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *lee priest off season exposed*


 :LOL:

----------


## Canes4Ever

4 Vince Taylor last one

----------


## Lil D

Good Lord those guys are HUGE.

----------


## Canes4Ever

Another Markus Ruhl

----------


## Canes4Ever

One more Markus

----------


## Canes4Ever

Markus Ruhl again

----------


## Canes4Ever

last one of Markus Ruhl

----------


## bigkev

:Thumps Up:

----------


## Canes4Ever

another

----------


## Canes4Ever

1 Joe DeAngelis

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Uconish

Its amazing how these guys do it I mean some of them looked REALLY bloated and hate to say it but fat Im just amazed how they go from looking like that to the shape they come in for a contest I guess thats whats set them aside from everyone else They are the best of the best

----------


## mando

markus ruhl 's a monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bigkev

here is another paul demayo from years ago, offseason....

----------


## Canes4Ever

1 Cameron Stone aka Androkid

----------


## Canes4Ever

2 Cameron Stone aka Androkid

----------


## Canes4Ever

Armin Scholtz

----------


## Canes4Ever

Group that includes Günter Schlerkamp and King Kamali

----------


## lextheflex

Thanx

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *Group that includes Günter Schlerkamp and King Kamali*


mike morris, gunter, orville burke, victor martinez and kamali

----------


## Canes4Ever

Brad Hollibaugh

----------


## Canes4Ever

Dorian Yates

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *Dorian Yates*


great dorian pic :Devil Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *
> 
> great dorian pic*


Can you believe his size in that pic ? When I saw it I had to believe he's even bigger than Ronnie has ever been.

----------


## mando

give me more.........................

----------


## str82hellnback

more more more,dorian's offseason is pretty impressive

----------


## Ray

damn right. We need more Dorian. He is definatly my favorite bodybuilder of all time. If he was still competing Ronnie wouldnt ever of become Mr. Olimpia

----------


## Canes4Ever

Paul "Quadzilla" DeMayo

----------


## Billy Boy

Wow I feel better LOL

----------


## Billy Boy

Dorian looks HUGE in that pic

----------


## Fullback57

Has Burke given birth to whatever the hell that is in his gut?...damn that must be alot of GH

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Can you believe his size in that pic ? When I saw it I had to believe he's even bigger than Ronnie has ever been.*


just think this picture was taken in 94 before he put on another 12-15 pounds. i can tell because he had that tattoo removed from his left arm in 94-95. damn he's huge
 :Devil Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

Dennis James

----------


## Canes4Ever

Another Dennis James

----------


## testprop

offseason pics rocK!

keep em coming!

----------


## bigkev

dorian...... :EEK:

----------


## str82hellnback

if neone has ne more lets keeep em coming

----------


## mando

ronnie still kick ass !! and i mean anyyyyy baadyyyyyyyyyy !!!! lol 
seriously , he is still the man at the top !!

----------


## ibiza69

arnold off cycle.. :EEK!:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *arnold off cycle..*


http://www.contrabandent.com/cwm/s/cwm/cwm/eek2.gif 

Damn, he shrunk to nothing !

----------


## Canes4Ever

Next two of The MONSTER Dennis James. At his website, says in these next two pix, he is at 318 lbs !!!! WOW !!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

The 2nd pic Dennis James at 318 lbs !!! Look at that freakin' chest !!!!

----------


## ibiza69

another off cycle arnold  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## PURE EXTRACT

I think that a lot of these pics are bullsh*t. They look completely fake.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PURE EXTRACT_ 
> *I think that a lot of these pics are bullsh*t. They look completely fake.*


Could you explain in detail what you mean ? They look real to me, I know the Dennis James ones are real, I assume you are talking about the Arnold's ?

----------


## PURE EXTRACT

Well, some of the first pics, ronnie, shawn, ect...look like their bodies have been copied onto a different background. Shading is different. so that's what I meant...is that detailed enough for you?  :Wink:

----------


## PURE EXTRACT

the one's of arnold look real...but those have to be recent pics from when he's older.

----------


## Canes4Ever

Another Dennis James, check out the traps !!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

Again Dennis James in relaxed mode, still larger than life !

----------


## str82hellnback

dayaaaaaaaaam extract. you getting mad cause a few lil pics are fake? he was just asking you to explain which parts are fake,not doubting your proffesional expertise

----------


## PURE EXTRACT

LOL LOL I knew someone would think I was getting pissed lol. I'm just f*cking around bro. Believe me I'm the last person to get pissed off. But some of them are fake right? Or am I just seeing things? lol

----------


## PURE EXTRACT

> _Originally posted by PURE EXTRACT_ 
> *Well, some of the first pics, ronnie, shawn, ect...look like their bodies have been copied onto a different background. Shading is different. so that's what I meant...is that detailed enough for you? *


Yeah I guess I did sound like a dick there huh  :Frown:  I can come off as a smart ass occassionally. mi bad  :Afro:   :Afro:

----------


## $uperman

the guys actually look human in those pics...

----------


## str82hellnback

its alrigth pure, you look like your pure muscle yourself there bro, one hell of a physique,so i believe what ever you say :Strong Smiley:

----------


## PURE EXTRACT

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  awwwww lol Thanks bro!!!

----------


## retired

Hey Gunz, could you scan the other pics of Dorian from that series in Flex? There are two pics of him doing a rear lat-spread with Lenda Murray staring on in disbelief. Dorian's middle-back thickness in those pics is beyong freaky- completely unreal. I'd love to see an enlarged shot of that...

----------


## berry

fu g brilliant post i love this one ,now we have to do one of all of us off season ,whos got the balls? jejje

----------


## Canes4Ever

dennis james again

----------


## Canes4Ever

Dennis James my fav again !

----------


## Canes4Ever

Dennis James is THE MAN !

----------


## Canes4Ever

Nassar El-Sombaty

----------


## mando

dennis sure packs a punch in the offseason !! needs to get his show prep right imo he comes in too flat .

----------


## Latts

Even though they are smooth as all get out I would not mind one big having that size even if it required a little smoothness. Oh why is markus using 20 lbs. for overhear extensions?

----------


## Padawan

My new motto: I'm not fat, it's just my off season.

----------


## BigMike J

im having a hard time believing that those were Arnold. I see it, but i don't believe it.

----------


## goldenFloyd

Another reason why he was one of the greatest bodybuilders of all time in my opinion. He looks so healthy and normal in the offseason, it's refreshing after looking at all these other guys. I wonder what Ruhl's blood pressure is, hehe...




> _Originally posted by BigMike J_ 
> *im having a hard time believing that those were Arnold. I see it, but i don't believe it.*

----------


## BigMike J

Yes, i have to agree Arnold is one of the great ones

----------


## Massive G

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *Markus 5*


I luv that pic! Ronnies in the back ground doing 495 lb bent barbell rows, and Big Markus is doing 1 arm 25 lb tricep extensions- :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## RageControl

This thread is a good one. I had to save that dorian pic to my pc. Just awesome.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## dam225

any more?

----------


## symatech

tryin to keep this badass post BUMPED!!!

----------


## maguilagorilla

hey padawan ive been in the offseason for 20yrs now!lol :Smilie:

----------


## c-cel_Bomberman

Look at the arms of lee priest at lee 2!!! it´s amazing!

----------


## BullDogg20

amazing, thread guys. dorian yates is massive and the man. I have a hard time believing those pics are of arnold in the offseason. because he was bigger in kindergraden cop and he wasnt competing then. way bigger in T2 wasnt competing then. Thos pics must be either faked or during his brief retirment.

----------


## ibiza69

young arnold

----------


## ibiza69

arnold :Big Grin:

----------


## ibiza69

arnold :Strong Smiley:

----------


## ibiza69

dillett at 330 lbs

----------


## ibiza69

dillet2

----------


## ibiza69

FREAK :EEK!:

----------


## ibiza69

dillet3

----------


## ibiza69

dillet4

----------


## ibiza69

dillet5

----------


## ibiza69

eclipse :LOL:

----------


## ibiza69

dillet6

----------


## ibiza69

check out cormier and dorian in the backround

----------


## huge0503

Let's keep those off season pics coming! It's great motivation!

----------


## huge0503

Where did you guys find all these off season pics? Are they on certain websites?? If so, where can I find them?

----------


## ibiza69

orville burke at 300lbs+

----------


## ibiza69

orville 2

----------


## ibiza69

orville3

----------


## ibiza69

orville4

----------


## ibiza69

orville5

----------


## ibiza69

orville6

----------


## ibiza69

orville7

----------


## ibiza69

orville8

----------


## ibiza69

paco bautista

----------


## ibiza69

jay cutler

----------


## ibiza69

victor richards

----------


## huge0503

Where did you find all these pics? Let me know, ok?

----------


## ibiza69

jay and king

----------


## ibiza69

lee priest  :Big Grin:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## ibiza69

joe weider :LOL:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ibiza69

dorian yates with torn left bi

----------


## ibiza69

dorian again :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ibiza69

:Strong Smiley:   :Afro:   :Welcome:

----------


## FmRommel

Please tell me those arent arnold.....sweet jebus! :EEK!:

----------


## kojack

Those are kick ass pictures is there any way you could e mail some of those or maybe a kick ass site that as those [email protected] thanks bro

----------


## huge0503

Me too, I'd appreciate it if someone could hook me up with a way to find all these pics? [email protected]

----------


## huge0503

Anyone have any offseason pics of Dennis James???

----------


## Stormrider

Oink, Oink, Oink

----------


## cve80373

Thanx for the posts guys!
Good to see the monsters of the world!Very inspirational!
Damn right!

----------


## retired

Dillet has never weighed more than 310 in the offseason, and at that weight he is a bloated water-baloon. Those pictures have him around the 280-290 mark.

As for Orville Burke, he is a monster, but...300lbs offseason? I think not.

The pic of Dorian at 316lbs hitting the FDB is one of my favorites. IMO, nobody has the same proportions at that weight- not Ronnie, not Nasser, nobody.

----------


## ZachG_85

Cutler

----------


## ZachG_85

Ol' Paco B.

----------


## Expendable

How was Yates' left bicep repaired? Does anybody know what happened and how it got fixed?

----------


## retired

It never got fixed. The bicep tendon did not detach from the bone, so there was nothing to repair surgically. 

Yates had surgery on the tricep that he tore in 1997, and he claims that it never recovered 100%.

----------


## ZachG_85

Not offseason, actually it's during a contest, I just like this  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

That Paco Bautista pic the smay guy who's somewhat recently new to the WWE.....he goes by Bautista....same guy??????

----------


## ZachG_85

Nah. This is a different guy.

WWF guy's like 6'4" and not as ripped.

IFBB guy's ripped to shreds and has nipples that could poke your eyes out. Incredible legs though.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok...just wondering cause they knid of looked the same just the one in WWE's not quite as big, more slender.

----------


## huge0503

Seriously, does anyone know where you can find all of these offseason pics? Is it a website? Let me know, please!!!! [email protected]

----------


## ZachG_85

I just look around. http://images.google.com usually works, and if you find a good picture there, browse around on the website it came from.

----------


## huge0503

Thanks bro, I appreciate it!

----------


## ibiza69

hey bros thanks for taking an interset in the thread, most of these pics did not come off a particular website, but from various sites and message boards off the internet. most of them have been collected over ome years and just stored them on my harddrive(kinda pathetic when i have more pics of guys in tight trunks then hot chicks, lol), and i'm sure there are tones more that people have'nt found yet.
if you guys find any PLEASE post them here for eveybody to see, because this is a great thread.

ps the best place to start would be various pro BB's personal websites, as most are updated quite frequently.

just my 2 cents
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ibiza69

cormier  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZachG_85

Eww!

----------


## ibiza69

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ibiza69

:Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------


## ibiza69

george farah2

----------


## huge0503

Amazing pic of Chris! Talk about thick! Wow!

----------


## Big_BoneZ

MAN thats SOMETHING

----------


## lil mac

I think you caught me flexing (ha, ha) in the background of Markus 5

----------


## ibiza69

markus ruhl FREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ibiza69

markus ruhl, unf*ckinbelievable!!!!!!!!

----------


## ibiza69

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## ZachG_85

BLOODY HELL!

----------


## RailZ

hehe i love this pic!

----------


## Assassinator

> _Originally posted by RailZ_ 
> *hehe i love this pic!*


Gyno...
Ronnie looks like an elephant when he's bulked.

----------


## RiOt

Levrone

----------


## maz

wats with his stomach :Smilie:

----------


## Domestic

this is the WWE wrestler.

----------


## Domestic

> _Originally posted by maz_ 
> *wats with his stomach*


i guess the like keeping their body fat until they work out long enough, then they get their diet rite and start doing cardio to burn off the excess body fat.

----------


## ZachG_85

That's not a fat stomach, bro. You can tell by the cuts around his obliques. That's distension, just like Ronnie  :Smilie:

----------


## Luke530

markus would look 10x better if he had good vascularity

----------


## danone-BR

> _Originally posted by RailZ_ 
> *hehe i love this pic!*


 when this pic was taken?
nice GYNO.....heheh

----------


## bumdart420

> That's not a fat stomach, bro. You can tell by the cuts around his obliques. That's distension, just like Ronnie


iT WOULD SEEM ONLY NATURAL THAT A PERSONS STOMACH WOULD BLOAT THAT BIG WHEN THEY ARE OFF SEASON. tHE AMOUNT OF FOOD THEY EAT WOULD BE ENOUGHT TO STRETCH A HOT WATER BALOON LET ALONE THE HUMAN STOMACH. iT'LL GO DOWN WHEN THEY START DIETING. (WITH THE EXCEPTION OF ROID/GH GUT)

Damn had the caps on...sorry

----------


## ZachG_85

Nope, sorry, Kevin had a GH belly, too. Hernia surgery took care of that, though. Well, "hernia" surgery.

----------


## Bound for Muscle

> orville8



hahhahaha, he looks like a giant, hopped up tootsie roll

----------


## @Brandon.s

Arnold.....

----------


## @Brandon.s

Arnold again...

----------


## bigol'legs

LOL at least his legs are bigger now then they were at competion time.

----------


## Kid Shred

I can't F%^7ing believe that !!!! Please tell me those Arnold pics are fakes or manipulated !!??? If so, that's just way 2 wacked. I just saw t3 a couple weeks ago, and the scene where Arnold comes in, They just pretty much shot from mid-line chest and up but he looked way more jacked than in the pix. Did ya think he stills hits it up once in a blue boon, a lil' winny here and a lil swig of the Para there.Betchya that he's still holdin' onto a giant reservoir of Para from back in the days of the Austrian Pharmacies.Mad props still though, My fav bodybuilder of All time.JMO ,no need for discussion.  :Afro:

----------


## @Brandon.s

> I can't F%^7ing believe that !!!! Please tell me those Arnold pics are fakes or manipulated !!???


Sorry but it is Arnold, he just came out from a hip surgery and was really out of shape.
You are not alone thou, many posters thught it was fake pics at first.
Since Arnold was in horrible shape.
check this link:

http://www.getbig.com/boards/cgi-bin...num=1059406671

----------


## GetNBig

Sorry i don't belive that for one second. Now way. Even if he did loose muscle he wouldn't look that bad. And he wouldn't go out in public like that in a fucking speedo, give me a break. And the above link, what does that prove its just another board, with other ppl chatting about it. Thoes are fake. Really if u were once the top b.ber in the world and revolutionized b.b.ing would u be seen like that in a god dam speedo? hell no!

----------


## retired

There's nothing in the getbig forum to make me believe that those pics are legit. They could be real, but they could just as easily have been doctored. 

It's not that Arnold looks jacked all of the time, but I have a hard time believing that he would allow himself to be photographed in that condition. I also have a hard time believing that a big-time celeb like Arnold hangs around on public beaches where he can get shot by a deranged fan with a gun- never mind a camera!

----------


## @Brandon.s

He is so out of shape people dont even believe it is him, wich is amusing.
The pics was published in newspapers all over the world. 
If they were fake Arnold would sue them, wich he did not.
He did even admit he was in horrible shape.
But you can keep believing they are fake, it is ok if you think they are.

----------


## slick1921

> He is so out of shape people dont even believe it is him, wich is amusing.
> The pics was published in newspapers all over the world. 
> If they were fake Arnold would sue them, wich he did not.
> He did even admit he was in horrible shape.
> But you can keep believing they are fake, it is ok if you think they are.


I think its pretty obvious that those pics arnt really arnold.. Its just Arnolds face on a 80 yr old mans body...

----------


## slick1921

> He is so out of shape people dont even believe it is him, wich is amusing.
> The pics was published in newspapers all over the world. 
> If they were fake Arnold would sue them, wich he did not.
> He did even admit he was in horrible shape.
> But you can keep believing they are fake, it is ok if you think they are.


muscels dont atrophe that fast smart guy...

----------


## bigol'legs

They do if you go off the juice. and lets not forget he had triple bypass heart surgery not to long ago.

----------


## Kid Shred

It's just far too sad ,....to see the legend like that.

----------


## Lmg2701

If someone believes those are real pics of arnold your obviously a moron. Don't give us that "if they weren't real he'd sue" crap. Look at all the national tabloids......how many famous actors are bashed or made to look like something their not in distorted pictures or images. Look at his most recent films and you'll see he may not be in the best shape of his life but he's certainly no slouch. Those pictures are funny at most but for someone to believe their real.......pure stupidity.

----------


## ZachG_85

> If someone believes those are real pics of arnold your obviously a moron. Don't give us that "if they weren't real he'd sue" crap. Look at all the national tabloids......how many famous actors are bashed or made to look like something their not in distorted pictures or images. Look at his most recent films and you'll see he may not be in the best shape of his life but he's certainly no slouch. Those pictures are funny at most but for someone to believe their real.......pure stupidity.


Um... not only are they real, but Arnold admitted that they're real. Ass. They showed up in People, not just the tabloids. Ass. It's the result of a triple bypass surgery and being unable to train for a really long time. Ass.

Ass.

----------


## bigol'legs

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ASS  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

that was good

----------


## GetNBig

Why don't u find that article in "people" and scan it in or find a link so that u can make us all see the light.

----------


## Lmg2701

Yea, like GetNBig said ASS

----------


## SirBen187

nice shots. This is a great thread!

----------


## @Brandon.s

"Ass" that was a good one  :Strong:  
I find it amusing that they still think they are fake.
I hope they will keep believing they are fake, I want them to stay in the dark.
Love and admiration is blind  :Big Grin: 
The fake-believers dont know much about Arnolds body structure and muscle athropy.

----------


## ZachG_85

Sure, toss a couple of usable search terms my way. All I know is that about three years ago I found the photos in a People magazine. Now, if I had a way to search the archives of People easily, I'd do it.

But if you think I'm going to go down to the library to search through old magazines because some immature little kid such as yourself refuses to believe that maybe, JUST MAYBE, his god of bodybuilding is actually a human and after a TRIPLE BYPASS SURGERY is incapable of keeping himself in tip top shape, well then you're just deluding yourself.

Oh yeah, ass.

----------


## mass junkie

Awesome thread........Love all the pics of the off season big names

----------


## secretagentswole

I saw the article that in people and on a swedish news publication were he admitted they were him after surgery, 

I think its pure stupid to get on here and show your ass like you know somthing, calling it stupidity for believing. I think you just have a complete ignorance problem.

----------


## Dude-Man

Cut him some slack guys! those were after heart surgery! not to mention, he's come back to look as awesome as he did in T-3. He was almost as big as in t-2, which is a true testament to his drive and ability. I <3 Arnie 4 ever.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Does it really matter? He still looks good for his age! I saw him on Oprah today, he's still the man. From those pics, he still looks like has a well shaped chest, traps and calves! Why can't we all be a little more optomistic about Arnold's pics! He's ARNOLD!

----------


## ddrew

I believe those pics of Arnold were taken a few months after his shoulder surgery. Anyone who has had that type of surgery can tell you, you can't lift a THING for months, plus the guy is 56 now.

----------


## latinpride

And yes those are really his pics.....I was just watching a special on him on VH1, and when they talked about the vacations he takes, those are some of the pics of him they used.

----------


## Drew405

Wow, I just read through all 6 pages and those pictures are simply awesome. But yeah, about the Arnold pics, those are real for sure. You can tell by his structure and the way his waist looks. A good picture to see is the pic on the back of the original VHS commando, where he is carrying his daughter at the end of the movie. (Just watch if you don't have the old box) I've had long term injuries myself and they suck, all you can do is cardio (walking). I'm cuttin him slack, but he did come back for T3. He was jacked there, almost as big in T2 and it was over 10 years later! He definitely hit up the sauce for that movie though, there is no way you can make a transformation like that and pack on so much muscle at that age. But good for him, most of us do it anyway!

----------


## Daven

Sorry, but those arnold pics are indeed faked. Look online and find some recent pics of him. I saw one in a mag a while back the wife had around, him and his wife on a beach, and him with his shirt half open. This was taken in the past 6 months, he was jacked. So unless he got his shape back quick as hell (he would have to be on the juice again, and i woudnt think he would be), that coudnt be him.

----------


## Bouncer1982

even with arnies health problems he's just to body concious so yeah I'm saying there fake

----------


## ***xxx***

let s hear messy on thos photos...I think they look very fake!

----------


## 19inchpythons

could be fakes...

----------


## palumbo

ive seen them in people as well and on tv hes my idol as much as alot of the guys on this board but as previously stated he like almost 60 had tripple bypass surgery shoulder surgery give the guy a break, he wouldnt be able to workout after those surgeries. aAnd because he gets out of shape that means he doesnt go on vacation with no shirt on common u have to be a complete idot to think these are fake he has a family kids so when he goes to the beach hes gonna wear a jumpsuit common

----------


## DELTA9MDA

why do people think arnold would not gear up anymore? he has the resorces and is getting "old" so scripts for anti aging are a sure thing.

----------


## mrmmonster

they are definately arnie!!!!!

yeah he looks in better shape now but he was recoverin from surgery then so hes bound t look ****ty!!!!!i think people are forgettin that they were takin a few years ago...but he managed t get in t shape for t3 a year or so later n yeah he still looks ok now cos he hasnt had surgery for a while!!!!ignorant sh**s who say they are definately fakes cos hes massive in t3!!!!!they are before t3 n he obviously got geared up t get where he did for that film!!!!!good thread tho

----------


## SplinterCell

Arnie still looks thick in a suit

----------


## niXon)(

bump

----------


## gustav

Markus's off-season body might be so great as a monster. Otherwise, Flex's body seems to be very brilliant only on the black and white picture. Why do I feel charisma on him with those black and white ones?

----------


## oldford911

> If someone believes those are real pics of arnold your obviously a moron. Don't give us that "if they weren't real he'd sue" crap. Look at all the national tabloids......how many famous actors are bashed or made to look like something their not in distorted pictures or images. Look at his most recent films and you'll see he may not be in the best shape of his life but he's certainly no slouch. Those pictures are funny at most but for someone to believe their real.......pure stupidity.



for all your info, This pic is 100% real, do some research, arnold had a triple bypass surgery, and this is why he is so out of shape, this pic was took not to long after. this is the truth

----------

